# GIK Acoustics Giveaway Winner...



## Sonnie

Congratulations to *jackfish*, our GIK Acoustics winner!

Compliments of GIK Acoustics.... Jay wins a box of their GIK Tri-traps and box of GIK 242's:

















Thanks to GIK Acoustics for supplying the goods and thanks to Jay for his participation at the Shack... :T


----------



## John N

:clap: :T


----------



## JCD

oooohhh... so jealous!!

Congratulations though!

But, yeah, I'm still jealous.

JCD


----------



## jackfish

Thanks to GIK Acoustics, Home Theater Shack and Sonnie. It looks like I will purchase another box of GIK 242s and a box of GIK 244s, and then evaluate where I stand. After implementing these treatments I will give a full report. Thanks again!


----------



## Glenn Kuras

Congratulations jackfish:wave: :jump: !!!!!!!!!! and thanks to everyone that entered for the contest. Wish you all could have won!
Seeing as how much fun this whole thing was and I know there are a bunch of you guys out there that want our product :bigsmile:, I would like to extend a offer to you all. Thru April 14th if any of you guys would like to purchase from us we will take 10% off of any Tri Trap or Monster and 5% off of any GIK 244 or 242 (this would be before shipping costs). Just drop me an email and we can work up the pricing for you. SEEEEEEEEEEEE you all can be winners!!!!!!!!:bigsmile: :jiggy: 

Thanks Sonnie you truly are one of the good guys out there.

Glenn
[email protected]


----------



## bpape

Congrats Jackfish! 

If you want any help in laying everything out, just drop me a note. I'll be glad to take a look at your room. 

Thanks to all who participated.

Bryan


----------

